# Does anyone sell mineralized soil?



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking for some MTS, its not that its hard to make, i just don't really have the time at this point. I was wondering if anyone sells it commerically?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bama plants.com does. I've never used them but I've read good reviews from people


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw them in a google searh, but had never heard of them. i need about 1.5 cubic feet of it.


----------

